# VK - Starter Kit BLOW OUT SALE



## Gizmo (19/9/17)

*All new prices on the following! The Vape King Starter Kit Blow Out Sale!*​
Subvod Mega R450.00​
iStick Pico R500.00​
Evic AIO R600.00​
Tesla Three R800.00​
Juppi R700.00​
Joyetech AIO Pro R350.00​
Elitar Pipe R750.00​
Dripbox 2 R600.00​
Drip EZ R500.00​
Cupti 2 R650.00​
iJOY RDTA R700.00​
Pico Resin R800.00​
Smok G150 R800.00​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMOK (1/10/17)

Please make sure that all the stores have stock before posting a special. I had do drive to 4 stores just to find out that they dont have stock of one of the specials, even your Head Office could not assist with locating one of the items on special

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## wikus (1/10/17)

Most likely sold out everywhere, this special has been running since 19/9.


----------



## SMOK (1/10/17)

wikus said:


> Most likely sold out everywhere, this special has been running since 19/9.


Nope said they were all still waiting for the Stock to arrive from H/O.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

Just tagging @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo so they can check out this thread when they next log in


----------



## wikus (1/10/17)

SMOK said:


> Nope said they were all still waiting for the Stock to arrive from H/O.....


Then i have to agree dont post specials if u dont have the stock. False advertising


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/17)

These specials are on end of life items. Restocks do take some time for some of the stores as stock is delivered on Wednesdays and Fridays generally. If HQ couldn't help it's more than likely that the last of the stock was already packed in orders for the stores or for online customers.


----------

